# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Reha für Wadenbein / Außenknöchelbruch

## huidiwui

Hallo,

mir ist vor 2 Wochen mal echt was blödes passiert:
Beim Eishockey (spiele seit 10 Jahren - noch nie is sowas passiert) hab ich mir, durch eine blöde Bewegung, das rechte Wadenbein im Bereich des Außenknöchels gebrochen.

Zuerst eine Woche Liegegips dann nach 10 Tagen doch die Gewissheit dass es ohne  OP mit massig Titanbauteilen  :Smile:  nicht funkt.

So nun zu meiner Frage, Ich hab nun alles in allem ca 8 Wochen Ruhigstellung des Knöchels und aller anliegenden Muskeln. 

Hab bereits beim Verbandswechsel die Auswirkungen auf den Wadlumfang gesehn  :EEK!: 

Wer kennt sich da aus? wer hatte das schon mal und was sind die besten Sachen die man für eine gute Vorbereitung im kommenden Jahr machen kann? Weil DH will ich eigentlich schon wieder fahren.

danke und LG

----------


## hhacks

geh so früh wie möglich zu einem Physiotherapeuten und erzähl ihm was du vor hast.

10 Einheiten gehn auf Krankenkasse nach Überweisung durch den Hausarzt, wenn du eine Unfall- oder gute Zusatzversicherung hast kannst du weitere Einheiten dort erstattet bekommen.

----------


## grisch

ich kann das auch nur aus persönlicher erfahrung teilen, asap zur physio!!!
Bin da noch nie schlecht gefahren damit! 

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall! (jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich vor Jahren mit dem Hockey aufgehört hab!)

----------


## noox

Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer, aber als Tipp für andere: Schaut's dass ihr bei euren Unfallversicherungen eine gscheite Rehab-Kostenübernahme dabei habts. 

Das was die Krankenkasse zahlt ist oft zu wenig oder nicht 100% passend.

Mit Physio kann man aber richtig viel machen. Kann aber auch ins Geld gehen, wenn man es selber zahlen muss. Unfall-Versicherung für den Worst-Case ist zwar super. Außerdem auch notwendig für Transportkosten (Hubschrauberbergung, etc.) Aber viel wahrscheinlicher ist ja, dass man sich verletzt und mit guter Betreuung schneller bzw. besser fit wird. Mit Krankenkassa-Betreuung aber länger dranhängt oder nicht wirklich fit wird, weil z.B. nur 6 Physio-Einheiten mit Moorpackungen dabei sind...

----------


## FLo33

In welchem Krankenhaus wurdest du behandelt? Wenn du stationär aufgenommen bist, kriegst normalerweise auch die Physio dort. Ich kann dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung, die aber schon 10 bzw. 6 Jahre her ist, sagen, dass es im LKH gute bzw. sehr gute Physios gibt. Ich hatte aber den Vorteil, einen sehr guten Draht zum behandelten Arzt und auch zur Physio-Abteilung zu haben.

Letztes Jahr bin ich mit einem luxierten Ellbogen ins UKH gekommen und hab 2 Wochen lang alle unfähigen Ärzte erwischt, die da rumrennen. Unglaublich! Danach, wieder über Beziehungen, einen vernünftigen Arzt, der sich als Erster das Gelenk wirklich angesehen hat. Ich hab dann bei der Physioterroristin seines Vertrauens PRIVAT die Therapie gemacht. Das hat 2 mal 260 Euro für 2*7 Einheiten gekostet, wovon die Krankenkasse 2*100 übernommen hat. 
Außerdem hat mich Stefan Königsmayr (hier im Forum als Stip bekannt) nebenbei behandelt. Es hat sich mehr als ausgezahlt! Mein Bewegungsumfang hat sich von 45° wieder auf den vollen Normalzustand verbessert.

Den Stefan kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, vor allem weil er genau aus unserem Sport kommt und sehr nah an der Praxis ist, bzw. dort weitermacht, wo andere Therapeuten aufhören. www.beweg-grund.at

Was ich dir auf alle Fälle nicht empfehlen kann, ist das zur GKK gehörende Ambulatorium am Stadtpark. Deren einzige gute Therapeutin aus dem Sport-Bereich ist leider weg und sonst bist dort einfach nur verloren. Du hast bei jedem Termin eine andere Person, meist Anfänger, und fängst immer bei 0 an, bzw. geht nichts weiter. Ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht...

Investier die paar Euro jetzt, sonst hast später umso größere Scherereien, die du dann nicht mehr wegbekommst! Und vor allem, MACH ALLES, was die Therapeuten sagen, bzw. übe zu Hause so oft es geht! Ich war 10 Wochen in Krankenstand wegen meinem Ellbogen und hab mich in der Zeit wirklich nur um die Verletzung gekümmert. ErgeBnis ist eine vollständige Genesung, die die Ärzte vorher komplett in Frage gestellt haben.

----------


## klamsi

:Yeah That:  
Den Fehler mit dem Ambulatorium hab ich leider auch einmal gemacht.

----------


## huidiwui

Flo dank Dir, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.

Tja, dachte mir ich nutze die Physio gleich in der Nähe meines Arbeitgebers.
Aber ev. ist Qualität des Therapeuten doch auch entscheidend??? ;)

Ich schau mir auf jeden Fall mal den Link an, nur leider ist Fernitz auch recht weit weg.

Tja übers LKH (Unfallchirurgie) kann ich nur Gutes erzählen, zumidnest abgesehn vond er Erstaufnahme. Da wird mit zwei Röntgenbildern gleich alles entschieden. Hätte mir da gleich ein CT gemacht und mich gleich zur OP geschickt, wären gleich mal 10 Tage Liegegips weniger dabei gewesen. Aber das is nur ne Privatmeinung. 

Unfallversicherung hab ich zum Glück, eigentlich wegen dem immer im Bereich des Möglichen "DH - Hubschrauberrundflugs". Nun bekomm ich pro Tag auf der Station 52,- Euro und wahrscheinlich die Physio auch noch. also das hat sich mal ausgezahlt.

Appropos auszahlen, kann denke ich jeeedem empfehlen, eine private Zusatzversicherung abzuschliessen, wenn die mich nehmen mach ich sowas.
Hatte nach der OP einen netten (eigentlich armen) uralten Zimmerkollegen (wir waren zu 6t im Zimmer) der uns alle nicht länger als 15 Minuten am Stück schlafen lassen hat. 
Das war echt ned lustig. In zwei Tagen bin ich auf max 3 Stunden Schlaf gekommen.

Also werde das auch noch abschließen.


Hab auch mal ein nettes Foto vom Endresultat angehängt...

----------


## FLo33

Nichts zu danken, gern geschehen!

Ruf den Stefan mal an, evtl. kann er auch in Graz was machen... kanns mir aber schwer vorstellen, da man da doch immer die Geräte der Praxis benötigt.

In Graz kann ich dir die Praxis Orange schwer empfehlen. Ich war selber dort und hab schon davor nur Gutes von denen gehört.

----------


## huidiwui

:Smile:  na du hast auch schon etwas Erfahrung in diesem Bereich, was?  :Smile: 

ja ich werde denke ich, weils so praktisch nahe liegt das Medcenter Graz Nord testen.
Wenn da die Qualität nicht so gut sein sollte werde ich noch andere sachen in Erwägung ziehen.

----------


## FLo33

Tja, anzubieten hätte ich:

2002 Trümmerfraktur an der linken Mittelhand
2006 2 gerissene Bänder Sprunggelenk rechts außen
2007 2 gerissene Bänder innen, eines vorne, Kapseleinriss und Knorpelschaden Sprunggelenk links
2011 Ellbogen- bzw. Ulnarluxation mit Bänderriss links

Das sind meine Erlebnisse mit anschließender Physio. Von den diversen Rissquetschwunden mit künslichem Wundverschluss (=Naht), Rippenbrüchen etc. red ma gar ned... Man kann auch Erfahrung dazu sagen  :Lol:

----------


## johawi

Nach so einer Verletzung bekommst du mal automatisch 10 Einheiten Physio verschrieben. Wenns dann noch nicht besser ist und du danach fragst bekommst du sicher weitere 10 verschrieben. Dann gibts Physiotherapiezentren bei denen die Krankenkassen die vollen Kosten übernehmen und private wo du selber was dazu zahlen musst. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Qualität des Physiotherapeuten an deinem Genesungsverlauf einen großen Anteil hat. Das liegt zu 90 % an dir. In der Physio zeigen sie dir Übungen die du dann zuhause machen musst, und je öfter desto besser! Ich würde dir viel Radln am Ergo und die Wackelplatte empfehlen und sobald dir die Ärzte das ok geben lockeres laufen. Schwimmen schadet auch nie. Hab eine ähnliche Verletzung gehabt (Schienbeinbruch, Innenknöchelbruch, OP, Platte mit 6 Schrauben) und bin nach 6 Wochen wieder am Rennradl gesessen. Der Muskelabbau geht sehr schnell, der Aufbau vergleichsweise langsam.

----------


## huidiwui

Ja vom Muskelabbau kann ich ein Liedchen singen. 
Nicht nur des Wadl, sondern der ganze Oberschenkel sind betroffen, trainiere aber ansonsten derzeit fast täglich mit Hanteln zuhause.
Ohne dem würd ich ja komplett durchdrehn.

Ergometer wird auf jeden Fall gecheckt, werde aber vor einem ausgedehnten Grundlagenausdauertraining mal versuchen den Muskel aufzubauen. Das wird sicher hart, aber wird auch irgendwie gehn.

Highlight diese Woche, bekomme die Nähte raus und zu 99% nen Gehgips!

----------

